# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سلطة بطاطس + روبيان ~ ..

## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..*


*الروبيآن

**المقادير :
**روبيآن
ملح وبهآرآت كمون
بيض
بقسماط
زيت 

**الطريقه :

**نغسل الروبيآن

***


*نحط التوابل في البيض ونغمس الروبيآن فيه وبعدين في البقسماط

***


*نقلي الروبيآن في الزيت الى أن ينضج


***


*سلطة آلبطآطس 
**المقآدير :
**بطاطس مقلي 
جبن شرآئح
مايونيز مع فلفل اسود
كآتشب
طماطم 
بقدونس

**آلطريقه :

***



*نقطع البطآطس عيدآن ونحطه شوي في خل 


***


*نرش بهاآرات مع الملح في البطآطس ونقلي البطآطس
وبعدين نقطع الجبن قطع ونحطه في طبق التقديم


***


*نحط البطآطس وفوقه الطمآطم بعدين جبن مره ثآنيه 

***


*نخلط المايونيز مع فلفل أسود ونحطه على البطآطس وبعدين الكآتشب في النهآيه نرش البقدونس
وهذا الشكل النهائي 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آطباق شهية* 
*تسلميييين ليلآس ع النقل اللذييذ*
*يعطيكِ العآفيه يارب* 
*ماننحرم منكِ غآليتي*
*سلآمي   ..*

----------


## كــاريس

يعطيش العاافية

----------


## ليلاس

> *آطباق شهية* 
> *تسلميييين ليلآس ع النقل اللذييذ*
> *يعطيكِ العآفيه يارب* 
> *ماننحرم منكِ غآليتي*
> *سلآمي ..*



*ربي يسسسلمك و يعآإفيك حبيبتي ..*

*مشكوورة ع التوـآإجد ..*

*منوره ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

> يعطيش العاافية



*يعآإفيك ربي ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------

